# The Exocet Thread



## Rob Fisher

Thread to discuss the Exocet!

Pit stop done and ready to be put into the Boro tank! This must be one of the easiest RTA's to coil and it is the easiest to wick! Coupled with the flavour this is the real heart of the Billet Box! 

Builds are Ni80 24g, Fused Clapton and Alien Clapton. I remove the airflow control ring and never use it. Air flow fully open is a perfect restricted lung hit for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not the neatest coil install but at least it will give you the idea of the height above the air-hole etc...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## umzungu

Hey Rob - where did you get that 510 wooden jig? That looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

umzungu said:


> Hey Rob - where did you get that 510 wooden jig? That looks awesome!



@umzungu @hands made it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoob

Following this one carefully! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just for the record the best possible vape I get from the exocet is when I get @RiaanRed to install one of his 3mm Alien Claptons which come out at around 0.39Ω... my normal build is a staple clapton 2,5mm at around a 0.5Ω

These are the ones I normally use... 2.5mm staple claptons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ash

Do u have a close up of the alien coil


----------



## SAVapeGear

No more exocets available in the world at the moment


----------



## SAVapeGear

Did a dual 28Ga SS316L wrapped with 38Ga NI80.

2.5 ID,7 wrap coming in at 0.35.

What a perfect vape !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Do u have a close up of the alien coil



Please go to @RiaanRed's forum so he can chat about his coils etc... as this is in the main section Vendors are not allowed to discuss thier products.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-coil-company-benefits-of-the-alien-coil.t36166/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ash

Gosh, it seems I am the only 1 still using basic A1 for my builds. Need to upgrade and see if I get better vapes from these exocets.


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> No more exocets available in the world at the moment



Simple but brilliant Is what out sells everything. To build on, flavour, 510 connection are all pros for this little bridge. Winner everytime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up for those wanting an authentic Exocet... Hellfire will be making a new batch ready for early June or maybe a little earlier. Spoke to them today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

I see .3 to .5 ohm builds for this device. Does anyone build lower ? Is clapton variations the best wire for this RTA ?

Just for interest sake, what sort of wattage are you guys running on these builds ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> I see .3 to .5 ohm builds for this device. Does anyone build lower ? Is clapton variations the best wire for this RTA ?
> 
> Just for interest sake, what sort of wattage are you guys running on these builds ?



I use claptons and aliens 2,5mm and I run them at 27watts to 30watts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just an update for any new Exocet owners or new BB Owners... this is a build for a new owner soon to be revealed!

First things first... you need a mod with a deeper 510 that can grab the exocet threads... my eVic Primo does the job perfectly and is always at the ready on the BB build station! Also unless you are a tight MTL vaper you can remove the black airflow ring and store it away.



Then a quality 2.5mm 2x28/40 Fused Clapton Coil made from quality Kidney PUncher Ni80 Wire. Fit the coil and clear any hot spots with strumming and squeezing.




Cotton not too tight and not too loose. I prefer Royal wicks because it so easy to use and the flavour is so on point with no cotton taste at all. Also as with all high end devices you must lube all the O-Rings with PG or the juice you are using. That includes the O-Rings in the boro tank as well... and the orange O-Ring for the glass in the boro... 




Coin needed to remove the drip tip holder so remove the Boro. Place the cap over the base and trim the wicks.




Looking good so far. ONce all the O-Rings are lubed place the exocet base in the boro and seat it firmly... then add the chimney and seat it down firmly.




Boom... now you can fill the borro and install! Here we have a brand new Silver DNA60 BB coiled, wicked and ready to be filled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Great info, thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

What am i doing wrong. I have Rob's build above. Soon as the tank gets to about 3 quarters empty, it starts to leak. If I fill it up, it stops leaking. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> What am i doing wrong. I have Rob's build above. Soon as the tank gets to about 3 quarters empty, it starts to leak. If I fill it up, it stops leaking. Any suggestions ?



Show us some pics and is it an authentic or clone?


----------



## Darth Vaper

WARMACHINE said:


> What am i doing wrong. I have Rob's build above. Soon as the tank gets to about 3 quarters empty, it starts to leak. If I fill it up, it stops leaking. Any suggestions ?


Wicking would be my guess. Try using a bit more cotton and/or grooming your wick tails to spread to cover the juice holes better


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Show us some pics and is it an authentic or clone?


I would assume clone. Got it from Sir vape


----------



## WARMACHINE

OK, I will wick later tonite, and send pics


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> OK, I will wick later tonite, and send pics


His wicking method works for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> I would assume clone. Got it from Sir vape



Yip the clones are hit and miss... the first two I tried for interest sake are at the bottom of the gorge... the 3rd one seemed just fine. Probably need to take it apart, clean and put back together... that seems to help sometimes. A dickey clone bridge can kill the passion of a BB... nothing worse than a leaky device.


----------



## Halfdaft

I'm having two problems with my exocet.
The first is that my ohms keep jumping, it'll be about a 0.05 difference.
The second is that I keep getting a dry/burnt cotton taste even when the tank is full.
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm having two problems with my exocet.
> The first is that my ohms keep jumping, it'll be about a 0.05 difference.
> The second is that I keep getting a dry/burnt cotton taste even when the tank is full.
> Any help is appreciated!


Hi, I've noticed that in my Exocet if I use too much cotton it tends to mute the flavour and I get bad dry hits, also, I find royal wicks and cb v2 to be the best in this atty.

Secondly if I'm using high vg juices, anything over 70/30 vg/pg ratio it struggles to wick at times, not often but the lower the vg in the juice the better the wicking and flavour.

I just built a 2mm id now, 6 wraps, n80 fused claptons to read at 0.4ohmsand the flavour is glorious, tried the cranapple, I've been wanting to get rid of in this build and its shinning bright! 

I suggest also to fluff up your cotton quite a bit and make sure it stays clear of the walls of the borro when placing the atty into the borro, also make sure when u unscrew the Exocet from the mod or tab u building on, that you don't turn the top cap so that it compresses the cotton again or sits skew as this will pinch the cotton and not allow for proper wicking.

I wouldve take some pics but saw this post late, sorry dude. I hope this advice helps because when u get this right, life is great!

Good luck


----------



## Christos

@Halfdaft Customs and @Jengz these sound like problems the clone exocets have....

Unfortunately it is part and parcel of the atties from China but I believe it's an issue on some batches of the clones and not all.


----------



## Jengz

Christos said:


> @Halfdaft Customs and @Jengz these sound like problems the clone exocets have....
> 
> Unfortunately it is part and parcel of the atties from China but I believe it's an issue on some batches of the clones and not all.


Sorry @Christos I didn't notice the thread title when I replied, thought it was the sxk in question... let's hope I can be a part of this HE talking soon!


----------



## Christos

Jengz said:


> Sorry @Christos I didn't notice the thread title when I replied, thought it was the sxk in question... let's hope I can be a part of this HE talking soon!


No worries. Just saying these issues are familiar with the clones. Questions are always welcome.


----------



## Halfdaft

Christos said:


> @Halfdaft Customs and @Jengz these sound like problems the clone exocets have....
> 
> Unfortunately it is part and parcel of the atties from China but I believe it's an issue on some batches of the clones and not all.


Is it worth it grabbing another clone in hopes that it won't have the issues ?


----------



## Christos

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Is it worth it grabbing another clone in hopes that it won't have the issues ?


There are 2 known good exos on the classifieds atm...


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> There are 2 known good exos on the classifieds atm...



Not any more  it has found a new home in deepest dark Africa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not any more  it has found a new home in deepest dark Africa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're ever looking to get rid of one hit me up


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Halfdaft Customs - can't say no if you ask so nicely . I'll send you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Is it worth it grabbing another clone in hopes that it won't have the issues ?


check the sxk billet box thread it may help fix your problem


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Quick question, has anyone tried kidney puncher or any brand ribbon wire in their exocet ?? 
Need to order some new supplies and curiosity has gotten the best of me


----------



## JB1987

I'm also interested to know, been curious about ribbon wire for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

I haven't tried ribbon wire, but have found the best wire in the Exocet for me has been this...

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ni80-fused-clapton-wire-30gax338ga-3m.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Darth Vaper said:


> I haven't tried ribbon wire, but have found the best wire in the Exocet for me has been this...
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-ni80-fused-clapton-wire-30gax338ga-3m.html


I looked at that but the ohm reading seems a bit low. How much can you get it to?


----------



## Darth Vaper

5/6 wrap 2.5mm and it's about 0.55 ohm - which is just right for me. Definitely the best flavour build in the Exo imho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal

I use this @ 2.5mm.....6 wraps comes to 0.8 ohm,....@ 20 watt, ....my happy place

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-ni80-wire-30g238g-3m.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> 5/6 wrap 2.5mm and it's about 0.55 ohm - which is just right for me. Definitely the best flavour build in the Exo imho


Can you post a pic of your build please @Darth Vaper?


----------



## Darth Vaper

Paul33 said:


> Can you post a pic of your build please @Darth Vaper?


Sure thing - will do on next re-wick


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> Sure thing - will do on next re-wick


Thanking you kindly


----------



## Darth Vaper

@Paul33 Here you go - this coil is ready for a change, but it should give you an idea anyway...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> @Paul33 Here you go - this coil is ready for a change, but it should give you an idea anyway...
> View attachment 119326
> 
> 
> View attachment 119324
> View attachment 119325


Thanks dude. 

Tight squeeze in there!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

That coil didn’t look good so I rebuilt a fresh one - this should give you a better idea of the wire. This one reads 0.5ohm in the BB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Darth Vaper said:


> View attachment 119331
> 
> That coil didn’t look good so I rebuilt a fresh one - this should give you a better idea of the wire. This one reads 0.5ohm in the BB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking really good!

I think I’m gonna chuck a slightly bigger lower ohm coil in mine later on. 

You’ve inspired me with that pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Added a wrap to a bubble wrap fused clapton but I’m stumped cause the ohms are lower than when I removed a wrap on the last build 

Bit lower than I wanted at 0.3 but still a good Vape. Reckon I need to steal a length of your fancy wire @Darth Vaper and give that a crack

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 119340
> 
> 
> Added a wrap to a bubble wrap fused clapton but I’m stumped cause the ohms are lower than when I removed a wrap on the last build
> 
> Bit lower than I wanted at 0.3 but still a good Vape. Reckon I need to steal a length of your fancy wire @Darth Vaper and give that a crack


Sure thing - any time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

just a curious question.has anyone ever left the cotton trimmed longer instead of cutting flush.if you did what was the vaping experience like


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Resistance said:


> just a curious question.has anyone ever left the cotton trimmed longer instead of cutting flush.if you did what was the vaping experience like


I found flavour to be slightly muted if I recall correctly


----------



## Resistance

@Smoke_A_Llama to me it was the opposite effect more flavour and no dry hits but then again it was not an Exocet.it was a RTA


----------



## Cornelius

Good day to all esteemed forumnites. I have a question which I hope to solve with your assistance.
I have sort of perfected my coil build for Red Pill, XXX and similar menthol juices. And I can mention that no other setup comes close to the flavour I get . However how do I get a build in the Exocet that suits tobaccos? I love me some Calamity Jane and also Havana nights, VM4 etc. However I am struggling with great flavour in the BB. Or is this setup really more geared towards menthols/fruits? Or do I need to up the nic?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

Cornelius said:


> Good day to all esteemed forumnites. I have a question which I hope to solve with your assistance.
> I have sort of perfected my coil build for Red Pill, XXX and similar menthol juices. And I can mention that no other setup comes close to the flavour I get . However how do I get a build in the Exocet that suits tobaccos? I love me some Calamity Jane and also Havana nights, VM4 etc. However I am struggling with great flavour in the BB. Or is this setup really more geared towards menthols/fruits? Or do I need to up the nic?


I vape all categories of juices in the BB. Using Clapton wire in the Exocet - nowadays those Superfine Claptons. ID of 2.5 mm. For tobacco I build to around 0.5 ohm vaping at 30W. That is lowest resistance and highest power I go on the BB compared to other categories of juices. Prefer my tobacco juices higher in nic than the other categories. Vape it at 15 mg (18 mg for socials) compared to 12 mg for other juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Andre said:


> I vape all categories of juices in the BB. Using Clapton wire in the Exocet - nowadays those Superfine Claptons. ID of 2.5 mm. For tobacco I build to around 0.5 ohm vaping at 30W. That is lowest resistance and highest power I go on the BB compared to other categories of juices. Prefer my tobacco juices higher in nic than the other categories. Vape it at 15 mg (18 mg for socials) compared to 12 mg for other juices.



Thank you for the quick reply, I use that same wire but at around 0.8ohm. But I don't think it can be compared as I use 3mg nic. lol


----------



## Andre

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, I use that same wire but at around 0.8ohm. But I don't think it can be compared as I use 3mg nic. lol


Try a lower resistance and more power than you normally use. Then, if still not enough of a throat hit, up the nic some - say to 5mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Exocet's ready for action! Just Juice needed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

What coils are you using in your Exocets these days @Rob Fisher ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor

Cornelius said:


> Good day to all esteemed forumnites. I have a question which I hope to solve with your assistance.
> I have sort of perfected my coil build for Red Pill, XXX and similar menthol juices. And I can mention that no other setup comes close to the flavour I get . However how do I get a build in the Exocet that suits tobaccos? I love me some Calamity Jane and also Havana nights, VM4 etc. However I am struggling with great flavour in the BB. Or is this setup really more geared towards menthols/fruits? Or do I need to up the nic?


I found that a 30ga ss paralel 2.5mm id 7wrap coil work wonders with tabaco ime vapeing at about 28w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> What coils are you using in your Exocets these days @Rob Fisher ?



@Darth Vaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @Darth Vaper
> View attachment 123667





Rob Fisher said:


> @Darth Vaper
> View attachment 123667


Do you have a pic of a build with those by any chance?

They have the slightly higher ohm that I’m aiming for. 

I added a wrap to the bibble wrap fused clapton but they were a tight squeeze to get in there cause they were quite wide with the extra wrap.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Do you have a pic of a build with those by any chance?



Sure thing! Here we go!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> @Darth Vaper
> View attachment 123667



Thanks @Rob Fisher
Been trying to order a bunch of these for ages but cannot get any response from @RiaanRed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> Been trying to order a bunch of these for ages but cannot get any response from @RiaanRed



I think he is just so busy these days and pretty only does bulk order for Vape Shops.

Another good coil maker is @smilelykumeenit and he responds pretty quick. Here are some I got from him recently. Just let him know you want them for an Exocet and both legs need to be the same way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Exocet's ready for action! Just Juice needed!
> View attachment 123654


Really glad to see your Exo's are still getting some love 
I spent the day comparing the Exocet and Vape Shell ... and I must say it is quite close but, personally for me, the Exocet is still the winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> Really glad to see your Exo's are still getting some love
> I spent the day comparing the Exocet and Vape Shell ... and I must say it is quite close but, personally for me, the Exocet is still the winner.



The Exocet, Flow and VapeShell are all outstanding bridges. The Exocet and Flow are rock solid performers and non leakers. The VapeShell wins in the airflow dept and I'm really loving the airflow... but I'm getting a little leaking on the refill... but at the price the VapeShell is and it's availability it's a real win for BB Owners!

Exocet's are no longer made.
Flow's are out of production but there will be a Stainless Steel one going into production soon and it will be a V1.2 with better screws and more airflow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> The Exocet, Flow and VapeShell are all outstanding bridges. The Exocet and Flow are rock solid performers and non leakers. The VapeShell wins in the airflow dept and I'm really loving the airflow... but I'm getting a little leaking on the refill... but at the price the VapeShell is and it's availability it's a real win for BB Owners!
> 
> Exocet's are no longer made.
> Flow's are out of production but there will be a Stainless Steel one going into production soon and it will be a V1.2 with better screws and more airflow.


I also got some leaking on the refill with the Vape Shell today ... but I definitely agree with you, for the price and considering its actually available, it is a great option!
Haha and yes, biggest issue with the Exocet is that they are no longer produced.
I'm hoping the Flow 1.2 is a success. Good BB bridges aren't easy to find

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> @Darth Vaper
> View attachment 123667


Oom Rob please take a photo or 3 next time you use those coils in the exocet. I struggle with so many wraps in the exo. Would like to see your coil placement. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> Oom Rob please take a photo or 3 next time you use those coils in the exocet. I struggle with so many wraps in the exo. Would like to see your coil placement.



Yes it is a bit of a struggle... but will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Please ignore I see you have already. Stupid Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

O ring snapped during a pit stop at work this morning. Not cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> O ring snapped during a pit stop at work this morning. Not cool.
> 
> View attachment 124490



Oh my thats a pity @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Oh my thats a pity @Paul33


Thanks @Silver 

Not a happy chappy 

At least I brought a spare mod and RDA along for the day. 

Would’ve been horrendous otherwise!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Oh my thats a pity @Paul33


You not going to believe me @Silver but I just got home from the rugby at Kings Park and I replaced the o ring and as I was firing the coil the damn thing snapped again. The new one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> You not going to believe me @Silver but I just got home from the rugby at Kings Park and I replaced the o ring and as I was firing the coil the damn thing snapped again. The new one!!!



@Paul33 are you talking about a clone or authentic Exocet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 are you talking about a clone or authentic Exocet?


It’s the clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> It’s the clone



OK that figures then... I just wondered because I have been using my Exocet's for a long time with no issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> OK that figures then... I just wondered because I have been using my Exocet's for a long time with no issue.


The clone has been good to me so far but 2 o rings in 1 day is threatening to push me over the edge. 

Exocet has been dumped for now and the insider brought out of retirement but that’s for another thread...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> You not going to believe me @Silver but I just got home from the rugby at Kings Park and I replaced the o ring and as I was firing the coil the damn thing snapped again. The new one!!!


 please coat the next one with pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> OK that figures then... I just wondered because I have been using my Exocet's for a long time with no issue.


I've not had this on my authentic Exocet. I have had it on 2 clones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> please coat the next one with pg


I did!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear @Paul33 

Sometimes the frustrations in vaping can be immense and i can just imagine how it feels.

Hope you can get another o ring replacement soon and get it working again

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Paul33
> 
> Sometimes the frustrations in vaping can be immense and i can just imagine how it feels.
> 
> Hope you can get another o ring replacement soon and get it working again


Thanks @Silver 

Frustrations were very real yesterday!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Frustrations were very real yesterday!!!


Washed everything and packed everything away. Will grab either the 0.7 or 1.6 aspire coil tomorrow and be calm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Short update to my saga:

Nautilus cool bought, installed, vaped a for half a day, chucked it. Couldn’t stand it. 

Managed to FINALLY get the third o ring to not snap when I put it on!!

Fused clapton installed and all is good again and I’m less grumpy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Glad to hear @Paul33 
Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 124987


What coil you got in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Glad to hear @Paul33
> Happy vaping!


Very happy vaping right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> What coil you got in there?


It’s a bubble wrap fused clapton. Was a 3mm, got resized down to 2.5mm and I think I took a wrap off so the fit was better. 

0.35ohm 28w.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

A bit of a long shot here but does anyone know the dimensions of the exo's o-rings of hand ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> A bit of a long shot here but does anyone know the dimensions of the exo's o-rings of hand ??


I can measure when I get home later dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ghosteye

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> A bit of a long shot here but does anyone know the dimensions of the exo's o-rings of hand ??



Top Cap - 1.5mm CS x 9.5mm ID

Chimney - 1.75mm CS x 5mm ID

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Time to pitstop the BB Exocet.

I've had the current coil in since VapeCon 2017!! @Rob Fisher kindly installed it for me and it's been great. Flavour getting a bit tired and thats why I havent used the BB much lately. So time for a new coil.

Finally, am going to try a @smilelykumeenit coil which I got in Nov17! I bought two Aliens especially made for the Exocet.

This will be the first time for me installing on the Exocet. Am quite nervous actually. Lol.

Pico on the ready to fire the Exocet when ready...

But first I have to mix my LIT Sidechick blend because my blend needs replenishment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Time to pitstop the BB Exocet.
> 
> I've had the current coil in since VapeCon 2017!! @Rob Fisher kindly installed it for me and it's been great.
> 
> Time to try a @smilelykumeenit coil which I got in Nov17!
> 
> So this will be the first time for me installing on the Exocet. Am quite nervous actually.
> 
> But first I have to mix my LIT Sidechick blend because my blend needs replenishment.


I’ve been eyeballing those aliens for a while so I’m keeping a beady on your progress here!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Good luck @Silver! 

It’s a breeze building the Exocet so no need to be nervous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> I’ve been eyeballing those aliens for a while so I’m keeping a beady on your progress here!!



Thanks @Paul33 
Am hoping I can get it right and not mess anything up.
I have two aliens though so if there is a problem or I make a mistake, there is a backup at least. 

One never knows whether this will be a night of frustration or of bliss. Time will tell.
Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paul33
> Am hoping I can get it right and not mess anything up.
> I have two aliens though so if there is a problem or I make a mistake, there is a backup at least.
> 
> One never knows whether this will be a night of frustration or of bliss. Time will tell.
> Haha


I vote for bliss, Friday evening frustrations are overrated!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Right. First part done. My LIT Sidechick blends are replenished. 

Nicced up to about 9/10mg and added menthol drops. 

Quick bow of honour to the juice creator @SEAN P






PS - in case you are wondering what the heck a juice has to do with an Exocet pitstop - well it's very important. Juice choice is always important. Am loving my LIT Sidechick in restricted lung and the BB/Exo delivers so well on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ok it's done.

Bliss. Not frustration 

*Winner device
Winner juice
Winner coil*

It's early days with the @smilelykumeenit Exocet Alien coil but so far I am very impressed.

It's very juicy yet crisp. Very instant. Vapes with lots of vigour. Lovely menthol burn halfway into the toot. Am only vaping on about 25 Watts! Fine vaoour coming out. It's glorious and does justice to this juice. @smilelykumeenit this is looking like its going to be a GREAT coil for the BB/Exo. Well done sir!








Here's the coil installed. Beautiful looking coil. Wraps are so small I can hardly see them. Lol. Was quite easy to install although my Pico didn't hold it tight enough to easily undo the screws. Damn Rob you made those screws very tight. Lol.







Now the cleaning with toothbrush and sunlight. I got lots of foam @smilelykumeenit.







Light pulsing. A few bright spots here and there and then it settled.







Royal wicks in and cut to about 2/3 mm sticking out. Love how easy this Exocet is to wick.







All in. All seals lubed. Dampless plug in. Just get it the right way round otherwise it blocks the glass tank when opening. Haha






And that's that. Was quite easy and thankfully all working perfectly so far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ok it's done.
> 
> Bliss. Not frustration
> 
> *Winner device
> Winner juice
> Winner coil*
> 
> It's early days with the @smilelykumeenit Exocet Alien coil but so far I am very impressed.
> 
> It's very juicy yet crisp. Very instant. Vapes with lots of vigour. Lovely menthol burn halfway into the toot. Am only vaping on about 25 Watts! Fine vaoour coming out. It's glorious and does justice to this juice. @smilelykumeenit this is looking like its going to be a GREAT coil for the BB/Exo. Well done sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the coil installed. Beautiful looking coil. Wraps are so small I can hardly see them. Lol. Was quite easy to install although my Pico didn't hold it tight enough to easily undo the screws. Damn Rob you made those screws very tight. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cleaning with toothbrush and sunlight. I got lots of foam @smilelykumeenit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light pulsing. A few bright spots here and there and then it settled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal wicks in and cut to about 2/3 mm sticking out. Love how easy this Exocet is to wick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in. All seals lubed. Dampless plug in. Just get it the right way round otherwise it blocks the glass tank when opening. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's that. Was quite easy and thankfully all working perfectly so far!



I’ve been using these @smilelykumeenit aliens in my Exocet for about a year now and I’d like to think I had a hand in development... but jokes aside... I’ve tried many other configurations, yet nothing trumps the XO alien. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SEAN P

Silver said:


> Right. First part done. My LIT Sidechick blends are replenished.
> 
> Nicced up to about 9/10mg and added menthol drops.
> 
> Quick bow of honour to the juice creator @SEAN P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - in case you are wondering what the heck a juice has to do with an Exocet pitstop - well it's very important. Juice choice is always important. Am loving my LIT Sidechick in restricted lung and the BB/Exo delivers so well on it.


Im very glad you like it @Silver thank you for all the support!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Ok it's done.
> 
> Bliss. Not frustration
> 
> *Winner device
> Winner juice
> Winner coil*
> 
> It's early days with the @smilelykumeenit Exocet Alien coil but so far I am very impressed.
> 
> It's very juicy yet crisp. Very instant. Vapes with lots of vigour. Lovely menthol burn halfway into the toot. Am only vaping on about 25 Watts! Fine vaoour coming out. It's glorious and does justice to this juice. @smilelykumeenit this is looking like its going to be a GREAT coil for the BB/Exo. Well done sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the coil installed. Beautiful looking coil. Wraps are so small I can hardly see them. Lol. Was quite easy to install although my Pico didn't hold it tight enough to easily undo the screws. Damn Rob you made those screws very tight. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cleaning with toothbrush and sunlight. I got lots of foam @smilelykumeenit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light pulsing. A few bright spots here and there and then it settled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal wicks in and cut to about 2/3 mm sticking out. Love how easy this Exocet is to wick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in. All seals lubed. Dampless plug in. Just get it the right way round otherwise it blocks the glass tank when opening. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's that. Was quite easy and thankfully all working perfectly so far!


Well done @Silver! See, I told you not to panic!!

Are those the 32/40 aliens?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit

woohoo! finally @Silver! great job on the install! glad it held up to the 6 month hype 

@Amir you can take credit, because it is due! 

@Paul33 yes those are the 32/40 aliens!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys

It's quite amazing what goes into vaping and in particular this setup. 

Consider the following :

@Rob Fisher doing all the 'pioneering' work on the BB eventually leading to me getting one.

@SEAN P developing a great juice.

@Amir playing a role in the coil and @smilelykumeenit making a superb coil for this device.

Quite remarkable the confluence of all the people, ideas and egging on of one another. With the final outcome being such a fabulous vape. Quite fascinating actually.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Amir said:


> I’ve been using these @smilelykumeenit aliens in my Exocet for about a year now and I’d like to think I had a hand in development... but jokes aside... I’ve tried many other configurations, yet nothing trumps the XO alien.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m definitely in for a set after seeing this thread. Was on the fence but that final resistance is exactly what I’m looking for. Hard to find higher resistances with aliens, so chuffed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Hi all 

Can someone please tell me what size the Exocet orings are?

I snapped my last one the other day like a schmuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can someone please tell me what size the Exocet orings are?
> 
> I snapped my last one the other day like a schmuck.



1.5mm CS x 9.5mm ID if I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Paul33 I see you got issues with o-rings.Try and smooth out your o-ring seat with water paper.
Just two twists clamped between thumb and index fingers should do the trick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> @Paul33 I see you got issues with o-rings.Try and smooth out your o-ring seat with water paper.
> Just two twists clamped between thumb and index fingers should do the trick.


I’ll give it a whirl @Resistance 

Yip orings are not my friends on this Exocet. Never had this issue with any other atty ever. So bizarre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> 1.5mm CS x 9.5mm ID if I'm not mistaken


Such a helpful llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> I’ll give it a whirl @Resistance
> 
> Yip orings are not my friends on this Exocet. Never had this issue with any other atty ever. So bizarre.


It has to do with the machining process,it leaves microscopic burrs that you cant see which could damage the o-rings.
This happens when its not rumbled after machining.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Paul33 also smooth out the inside edge of your cap that fits over the o-ring(base)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> @Paul33 also smooth out the inside edge of your cap that fits over the o-ring(base)


I think this might be the problem. I find if I don’t put the cap on perfectly straight and have to turn it it seems to push into the ring a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

@Paul33 and when you do that it cuts into the o-ring.
Take the burrs off or should I say the sharp edge and it should fit over more easily.
,but do it on the seat and cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

@Paul33 feedback please,did it work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> @Paul33 feedback please,did it work


I’ll let you know when I get some new o rings @Resistance 

Will try make a plan tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Paul33 general hardware store.An o-ring is an o-ring should it not be that hard to find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> @Paul33 general hardware store.An o-ring is an o-ring should it not be that hard to find.


What I am trying to say is,if its the same size it any oring should work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> I’ll let you know when I get some new o rings @Resistance
> 
> Will try make a plan tomorrow.


Dont get the ones from adendorff ... too thick 

If you find any please let me know where, benched my bb because of not finding a replacement o-ring

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Dont get the ones from adendorff ... too thick
> 
> If you find any please let me know where, benched my bb because of not finding a replacement o-ring


I will do bud

I like your new profile pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> What I am trying to say is,if its the same size it any oring should work.


More the time to get to a hardware store. Kids and life keeping me busy this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Dont get the ones from adendorff ... too thick
> 
> If you find any please let me know where, benched my bb because of not finding a replacement o-ring


My B.B. is currently warming the bench as well. 

Tried the insider again with multiple different coils but me and that thing just can’t bond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> My B.B. is currently warming the bench as well.
> 
> Tried the insider again with multiple different coils but me and that thing just can’t bond.



Yip I have never gotten to bond with the insider either!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Changing the topic slightly...

@Rob Fisher - I like the exocet so much that I am now worried what will I do if it breaks 
One cant get them anymore. I hate it when that happens.
Will the Flow be a suitable replacement?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Changing the topic slightly...
> 
> @Rob Fisher - I like the exocet so much that I am now worried what will I do if it breaks
> One cant get them anymore. I hate it when that happens.
> Will the Flow be a suitable replacement?



Yes it is Hi Ho. I pretty much only use my Flows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Dont get the ones from adendorff ... too thick
> 
> If you find any please let me know where, benched my bb because of not finding a replacement o-ring


Bought 16 o’rings for R10 this morning. So far working like a champ. 

Tiny bit thicker and less stretchy than the ones that came with the Exocet. So far so good plus have spares for a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Bought 16 o’rings for R10 this morning. So far working like a champ.
> 
> Tiny bit thicker and less stretchy than the ones that came with the Exocet. So far so good plus have spares for a while



Which o ring is it @Paul33 ?
Glad you came right with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> Bought 16 o’rings for R10 this morning. So far working like a champ.
> 
> Tiny bit thicker and less stretchy than the ones that came with the Exocet. So far so good plus have spares for a while



Lekker !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Which o ring is it @Paul33 ?
> Glad you came right with it


So you want to know the size I got @Silver?

Thanks, I’m also happy it’s back in action!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Lekker !


Too lekker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> So you want to know the size I got @Silver?
> 
> Thanks, I’m also happy it’s back in action!



No I meant which one is it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> No I meant which one is it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Paul33 
Now I know who to call if mine packs up and the spare too...
hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paul33
> Now I know who to call if mine packs up and the spare too...
> hehe


No problem at all. I got spares for YEARS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> No problem at all. I got spares for YEARS


Out of curiosity, where do you get them bud ?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

As I said in another thread, it is ridiculous that we vapers have to struggle to find screws, o-rings, post screws, insulators etc.. For a couple of hundred bucks vape shops could buy a supply of them. This is an important part of customer service. We should be able to walk into any vape shop and find the most common replacement parts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Out of curiosity, where do you get them bud ?


A company called SA Sealing in Durbs.


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Bought 16 o’rings for R10 this morning. So far working like a champ.
> 
> Tiny bit thicker and less stretchy than the ones that came with the Exocet. So far so good plus have spares for a while


The oring passed a whole day of usage test and didn’t leak so I’m chuffed. 

Now if I could just stop wicking like a poepol that’d be great...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mahir

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 145378



A few weeks ago mine also snapped, I never had a spare o ring and just used it without one, never had and don't have any problems using my exocet without the o ring

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

